# Disposing of bad gasoline



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Several years ago we got ahold of some bad gasoline. Everyone in town did, apparently b/c the guys at the shop noticed a rash of lawn tractors and such coming in with clogged carburetors. They stated asking folks where they were getting their non-ethanol gas and every one said the same place.

We still have four 5-gal containers of it. We could use the containers. What's the best-- and yes, environmentally friendly b/c we're not killing the large mouth by dumping it in the lake-- way to dispose of it? We've thought about using it on burn piles but the guys who manage those usually do a much slower burn than would be started with gas.

As I said, it's been sitting for years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Let it evaporate. Or mix a bit of oil with it and burn it that will lower the flash point


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Let it evaporate.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bon fire or Molotov cocktails. Always fun to put in plastic bottles and throw in fires for that little extra flash. Won't take long to get rid of.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Funny I am in the exact same situation as you. I recently started working on a project again that I started three years ago. Needless to say this fuel smelled nasty. $80 in gas cans just to hold bad fuel haha

I was told I could take it to a recycling center, I have not tried to look up any info about that yet


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

There is/was a guy who made white gas lantern fuel by distilling unleaded gas on an electric hotplate.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

jimb1972 said:


> There is/was a guy who made white gas lantern fuel by distilling unleaded gas on an electric hotplate.


I hope he has good insurance !!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Dump it in an oil recycling tank it will mix right in.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Forgot to make explicit that it has sediment in it. Anyway, how long do you think it will take to evaporate?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Get rid of your gas and router problems...Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Get rid of your gas and router problems...Kill to birds with one stone.


How many time have I wanted to call Comcast and tell them to FO :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> How many time have I wanted to call Comcast and tell them to FO :vs_lol:


Too funny... Words to live by from Uncle Rob!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Here, most oil change places accept used oil. It has gas in it. Gas with a little oil in it wont hurt.
Evaporation will take a long time, unless you spread it out.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a few huge brush piles I burn each winter. Bad gas gets mixed with used motor oil.

Sometimes it's good rabbit hunting when you touch off a pile.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You could use some as a solvent for cleaning and degreasing equipment parts. 

I've got a burn barrel and a couple times a year I'll pour some gas mixed with oil in the burn barrel, wait for the fumes to dissipate then light it up to burn trash.

I like Deebo's suggestion to take some to your local oil change guy.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Find a liberals lawn....

No, don't do that. I'm kidding...I'm just kidding.:devil:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Get rid of your gas and router problems...Kill two birds with one stone.


OK, when they come to round up the malcontents, that guy will be at the front of the line. That was a good video.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Great thinks. Hadn't thought about using some of it as solvent.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Marica said:


> Great thinks. Hadn't thought about using some of it as solvent.


 Likely won't be of much good if it is that old. Of course some times you get luck smell it ( don't snort it) Is it stale or does it smell like gas. If it smell good add to something that burn gas little at a time. Just don't shake it up or pour the last little bit in.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

After giving it a bit of thought, I think you should make a flame thrower.


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

I run a small engine repair shop. I store all the old gas and oil in 55 gallon drums. Every once in a while, I'll get some good-ol' boys out here who'll come by and pump it out to use for burning out tree stumps. 

I have also used bad gas I've pulled out of mowers in my pickup truck. I'd add a gallon or so of the bad stuff with 10 to 15 gallons of high grade gas and it burns just fine.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I bury all my petrolium waste in my pakistani neighbors yard...the chickens like it and his eggs are nonstick straight from the eggshell. But they give you gas.....


----------

